# .



## Synapze (May 23, 2018)

.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 23, 2018)

It could be just about anything. Can you post a picture?

- MantisGirl 13


----------



## Synapze (May 24, 2018)

.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 24, 2018)

Synapze said:


> I hope this photo isn't too poor quality. It's looking a little pale this morning and I thought perhaps she/he was getting ready to molt, so the photo was taken from across the room with a zoom lens as to not disturb. After several photos I was able to notice that she is still moving her head, but she remains in exact same position. I haven't tried to feed her, but she has eaten recently. All I have done, except worry, is dropped a small damp paper towel in hopes to boost the humidity a little.
> 
> Thanks for responding and taking a look!
> 
> View attachment 10800


Hmm, I have had mantids with that problem before.I don't think it is anything to worry about, as mine was fine, but I would keep an eye on it just the same.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 24, 2018)

will the spot dissapear after the molt?


----------



## Synapze (May 24, 2018)

.


----------



## Synapze (May 24, 2018)

.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 24, 2018)

Glad to help! Anytime!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (May 25, 2018)

.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 25, 2018)

Like my mantis Cochise: she sees something and she grabs it fast and bites it.


----------



## Synapze (May 31, 2018)

.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 31, 2018)

It looks strange. I have never seen  it before. I am not long in the mantis keeping hobby. She has even a dark thingy on her butt. How is she? Is she eating?


----------



## River Dane (May 31, 2018)

I don’t mind at all. As far as I’m aware, there’s no rules against tagging members for their opinion.

I’ve never seen anything like this, but if I had to take a guess, it could be dried scabs from puncture wounds. 

If it started happening shortly after she was transferred, and very suddenly, it could be possible she’s getting poked by something in her habitat. Is there anything particularly sharp in there with her? Does she run around and fall a lot?


----------



## Synapze (May 31, 2018)

.


----------



## Synapze (May 31, 2018)

.


----------



## River Dane (May 31, 2018)

@Synapze Glad I might’ve helped. Good luck with your mantis mystery!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 31, 2018)

If it is mealworm bites, then you should decapitate your mealworms first. I agree with @River Dane in saying that they are probably dried scabs from puncture wounds. Good luck figuring it out!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Predatorhousepet (May 31, 2018)

I don't mind being tagged, its there for a reason and I like helping other owners when I can. Unfortunately I'm not sure what that is, I've never run into that particular problem before. It could be an injury from mealworms as others have suggested or it could be something else. As long as it doesn't continue to get worse, she isn't acting sick and continues to eat normally I wouldn't worry about it too much. Let us know if things get better after her molt.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 1, 2018)

I am wondering: does a wound on an  insect heal like our wounds? Getting a scab on it and falls off after the wound is healed. Or is it healed after a molt?

If I ever give a mealworm to one of my mantids, I will remove the head first.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 1, 2018)

@Little Mantis I would think that it gets healed by molting. It is a good idea all around to decapitate mealworms first, though.  

 @Synapze You should post something in the Food and Feeding section as a warning to people who use mealworms to decapitate their mealworms first.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Jun 1, 2018)

.


----------



## River Dane (Jun 1, 2018)

I’m sorry for your loss, the first one can be quite a disappointment. But it’s all about trial and error here. I never knew that mealworms could actually harm mantises, so now we know how important decapitation really is.

Good luck with your other mantids!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 1, 2018)

Sorry for your loss. Normally a mantis goes for the head first. mealworms could be nasty creatures for a mantis.

I have discovered that a stupid adult cricket male was trying to bite bite me. It didn't hurt. I had something like wow :blink: good I always watch the feeding and not letting them just go free in mantis home.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 2, 2018)

I am so sorry that she died. Now we will never know what happened! Losing your first mantis can be very hard, but don't get discouraged, because there are other mantids waiting to be placed in your care! I don't think you should feed mealworms again. If you do, decapitate them first, don't let the mantis have to do that.   

- MantisGirl13


----------

